

Great April Fool's Day Hoaxes - tokenadult
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/aprilfool/

======
icey
Ugh. I am really not looking forward to tomorrow.

~~~
tokenadult
You have my sympathies. I figured the submitted article would be the best
combination of humorous relief from much less funny April Fools jokes and a
warning not to believe everything we read online for a day or so that I could
share with the HN community. Have a safe, happy, and credible April 1st.

~~~
icey
Yeah, I really do like a good April Fool's joke... It's just that they're all
so predictable now.

It's kind of like... "You mean site X has always done X and now it will be
doing the inverse of X? That's preposterous!! O WATE - APRIL FOOLS U GUISE!!!"

